# Sun Lounger Project: 3-way wood joint advice



## iakel (1 May 2020)

I am working on a project to build a sun lounger for my parents. I am lucky enough to be using Sapele hardwood. Part of the design involves multiple 3-way corner joints of timber joists sized 50x50mm in cross section.
These joints will be load bearing and I am keen to avoid metal braces due to aesthetics, I was wondering what the best advised joinery method is.
Initially I was thinking dowels however, in a 3-way joint it is likely the dowels will intersect unless I make the dowels shallow (<2.5cm deep).
Please could you recommend me suitable wood joint, I have most tools save a lathe. If you do recommend dowels please may you recommend me an appropriate dowel diameter and depth as I am not sure on the ideal dimensions for dowel joints. Note all three of the joists are of significant length (300mm minimum) so no limit to dowel depth.

Thank you for any input, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Myfordman (3 May 2020)

I'd use a halving or bridle joint between two in the horizontal plane and a wedged mortice and tenon for the vertical member. A contrasting wedge of say ash or sycamore would make a nice show joint.


----------



## MikeG. (3 May 2020)

Design the problem away. That's too much going on in one place. See if you can bring the pieces of wood together away from the corner. It's fair enough to have two meet at a corner, but three won't work, or at least, it won't work for long.


----------



## thetyreman (4 May 2020)

can you not use a post and motise and tenons? I've only seen japanese using 3 way joints successfully but its pretty much the most complex and hardest joint I have ever seen (with the exception of sunrise dovetails)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odi6-KPhrWw


----------

